# SSBB Hacks: CSP In Brawl+ Roster



## Nic (Jun 30, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/2SPqKiGureE'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/2SPqKiGureE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

If the link is not working watch here at this link,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SPqKiGureE


----------



## rafren (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh cool


----------



## Horus (Jun 30, 2009)

gimi


----------



## MygL (Jun 30, 2009)

Pfft, I've seen better of Lucas.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 30, 2009)

*censored.5.0*. D:
Didn't do anything for G&W. ^~^
Then again, he's epic as is. :3


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 30, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7214869/


----------

